# Hashimoto's trigger?



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi I'm aware that this is a thread for problems that start FROM thyroid problems but I don't know where else my post can go.

Basically I have had my fair share of emotional stresses in the past - ones that I think are very big - and I was just wondering if one or more emotional stresses, if they build up enough in someone's life, could trigger an autoimmune response.

Thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely. Stress has a huge impact on the body, and not just with autoimmune conditions. And how that stress is dealt with by your body can be further compounded by many other factors, some of which may or may not apply: sleep, adrenals & cortisol, nutrition, medication side effects, hormones, vitamin/mineral deficiencies, other illnesses, exercise & activity level, etc. The list goes on and on...


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

bigfoot said:


> Absolutely. Stress has a huge impact on the body, and not just with autoimmune conditions. And how that stress is dealt with by your body can be further compounded by many other factors, some of which may or may not apply: sleep, adrenals & cortisol, nutrition, medication side effects, hormones, vitamin/mineral deficiencies, other illnesses, exercise & activity level, etc. The list goes on and on...


Thanks for reply.

I was doing well nutrition wise until I have been getting more aches and pains and getting more tired...my cortisol levels I have been told are high but not abnormally high. These were only done through an ACTH test so probably aren't that relevant as a saliva test.


----------

